# Weird teat, please help....



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so I put my FF Nubian Mitzi on the stand and started to milk. Half way through milking on her left teat, the milk flowed up, and not down...? What is up with that? It was weird, I just stopped milking that side... The other side was fine.. First time I have had this issue...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well if there is an extra orifice on the side of the teat, I could kinda see this happening. Or maybe some wax at the end acting like when you put your thumb on a hose...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe you didn't pinch off enough at the top when getting the milk out of the teat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like either of the above. Either you didn't block the teat at the top, or there was wax build up at the bottom, or a "milk plug" came down from a duct and blocked the teat. All of which can be fixed, either by blocking of the top of the teat better, or you can just milk the plug out. Try rolling the end of the teat if its too blocked.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, if it's a plug issue wouldn't I have had this happen before? I've been milking her for over a week now. I tried massaging downwards. Her teats are skinny pencil size since she is a FF.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Well if there is an extra orifice on the side of the teat, I could kinda see this happening. Or maybe some wax at the end acting like when you put your thumb on a hose...


I've been milking her for over a week, if it's either wouldn't I have seen this before? Do the plugs "grow" after every sucking?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Maybe you didn't pinch off enough at the top when getting the milk out of the teat.


It kept coming that's for sure... So maybe too much if this is what it is?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

The plug develops between every milking or nursing session to keep nasties from getting up in the teat.

Some come out without even noticing when you start milking, but I've had a couple times that I had to roll/rub the teat end to get a particularly firm plug let go.

I've also read that small thickened proteins in the milk may block the teat occasionally if the doe has small orifices.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

CritterCarnival said:


> The plug develops between every milking or nursing session to keep nasties from getting up in the teat.
> 
> Some come out without even noticing when you start milking, but I've had a couple times that I had to roll/rub the teat end to get a particularly firm plug let go.
> 
> I've also read that small thickened proteins in the milk may block the teat occasionally if the doe has small orifices.


Oh, okay, then maybe that's it then... It's seems this problem will NOT be permanent, so that's good, just caught me off guard;-)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

My suggestions may be a bit off. I actually thought you were talking about milk shooting out the end of the teat and going the wrong direction  If you are talking about when you try to milk, instead of it coming out it goes back into the udder, then Id say it still could be a plug but also as said, might just not be blocking it off from going up.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> My suggestions may be a bit off. I actually thought you were talking about milk shooting out the end of the teat and going the wrong direction  If you are talking about when you try to milk, instead of it coming out it goes back into the udder, then Id say it still could be a plug but also as said, might just not be blocking it off from going up.


No, milk was coming out just not going into the jar, downwards, milk was everywhere, it just oddly shot upwards as I was squeezing her teat. I think it was probably a plug problem. I just never had it happen to me before is all, and thought what the heck?;-)


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I would say it's a wax build up. I have one doe that happens to a lot. She just must have a lot of thick wax. I do as PP have said. Roll the end of her teat between your palms or index finger and thumb. The warmth from your hand will soften it and let it move on out. Good luck.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My ff has a spot that looks like a blackhead  on her teat.It almost seems waxy....there is no redness or irritation at all..I have slowly been working it out. Sometimes milk comes out through it so I know it goes all the way through...weird....I am hoping it heals up when it all comes out, if not I think it'll still work because I can just maneuver the bucket to get the milk....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, this morning was better, it just sprayed, good thing it was downwards LOL;-) She's actually fairly easy to milk;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> My ff has a spot that looks like a blackhead  on her teat.It almost seems waxy....there is no redness or irritation at all..I have slowly been working it out. Sometimes milk comes out through it so I know it goes all the way through...weird....I am hoping it heals up when it all comes out, if not I think it'll still work because I can just maneuver the bucket to get the milk....


Bella has the same thing... It bothers her though, and this morning I found teeth marks on the same teat... No fun milking her out but I know I had too, but I also knew it hurt her too.... Hopefully by putting bag balm on it morning and night she will heal....needless to say I totally understood her having a kicking fit...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is hers on the side of her teat? Daisy's is kinda on the lower part towards the back...so strange. I wonder how that happens.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, it's actually right in the crease where the udder and the teat attaches, so therefore she is extremely jumpy and kicky, so I milk as quickly as possible..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Daisy's is on the lower part of the teat...not near the bag at all. 

Maybe try some drawing salve on it?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Daisy's is on the lower part of the teat...not near the bag at all.
> 
> Maybe try some drawing salve on it?


Sorry, what is drawing salve? I put bag balm on it...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It's a salve that actually will draw the infection/blackhead out of the skin.
http://www.amazon.com/Ichthammol-Drawing-Salve-14-oz/dp/B000HHQ67W


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> It's a salve that actually will draw the infection/blackhead out of the skin.
> http://www.amazon.com/Ichthammol-Drawing-Salve-14-oz/dp/B000HHQ67W


I will order that tomorrow.. Thanks! I've never heard of it..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No problem....I was thinking of ordering it myself for Daisy...


----------

